# microsoft says no win7 sp2



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

seen this on my facebook newsfeed...

for all of us sticking with windows 7 it looks like microsoft has no plans to put out an sp2 :eek2: looks like they are trying to force us to windows 8. i read a post by another user from the maximum pc facebook page saying...

"They will have to when Windows 8 Tanks, like Vista.. I do not want my screen to look like a Elementary School Classroom."

i tend to agree. windows 7 is pretty good as it is. the update process is long after a re-install but for me its still better than 8.

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/sticking_windows_7_no_service_pack_2_you234


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

A security rollup would be nice.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd be happy if they could get all the dumb .Net patches into a single patch for each version. Having installed 4 servers in the past couple of days, the .Net patches kill me. Install .net, reboot, install 1st round of .net patches, reboot, install 2nd round of .net patches, reboot, install 3rd round of .net patches, reboot. What's that Windows Update, more .net patches. OK, install them and reboot .........


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Getteau said:


> I'd be happy if they could get all the dumb .Net patches into a single patch for each version. Having installed 4 servers in the past couple of days, the .Net patches kill me. Install .net, reboot, install 1st round of .net patches, reboot, install 2nd round of .net patches, reboot, install 3rd round of .net patches, reboot. What's that Windows Update, more .net patches. OK, install them and reboot .........


*+1*


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I have no intentions of going to Windows 8 until they make trivially easy to not use that damn Metro GUI interface. It's totally useless unless you have a tablet type input/output device. I LIKE the basic Windows 2000 style interface. Windows 7 isn't bad.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

Windows ME, Vista and now Windows 8


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

seems like since me every other os has been a flop me, vista, 8


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Windows 8, and no SP2 for Windows 7 is going to push a lot of people to Linux or Mac. If they want to buy new hardware they'll go Mac, if not they'll install Linux on existing hardware.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Windows 8, and no SP2 for Windows 7 is going to push a lot of people to Linux or Mac. If they want to buy new hardware they'll go Mac, if not they'll install Linux on existing hardware.


What is the big draw for SP2? I am perfectly happy with all 4 of my Windows 7 boxes as they are now. Am I missing something?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not the average user. They'll just stay on 7. If they move to Mac it won't because there won't be a SP2.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, I don't really see the big deal. I thought the Service Packs were GENERALLY just all the previously released updates, in one large update? By THAT logic, technically, I have SP2 on my computer right now. It's just a nightmare when you first install Windows lol


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Generally yes. There have been times they added functionality, but they generally avoid that now.

If you want an easier time installing fresh, slipstream the updates. Not as easy as it used to be, but certainly possible.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2396...ws_7_installs_with_slipstreaming_and_usb.html


----------

